# 1.8t into mk3



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

i am looking to put a 1.8t into an mk3 using the factory 2.0l harness and trans. has anyone done this b4 that could shed some light on the subject? anything i have to look out for?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

http://vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_1422.shtml


You definitely don't want to use an O2O trans though you'll explode it's guts very quickly, you should keep the O2J or get an O2A....


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

well the only reason i want to use that trans is because i have a whole car and i dont have the 1.8t trans just the motor..i probably wont beat on it to hard if its gunna fail quickly


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

VRSexAddict said:


> i probably wont beat on it to hard if its gunna fail quickly




Then whats the point of having the swap? Getting everything you need for an O2J or O2A trans wouldnt be expensive. I seriously wouldn't proceed with the swap until you have the trans to back it up...

Unless you like doing work twice, just wait until you can get the proper trans... I paid 350 I think for a complete 4cyl O2A swap, and I mean complete.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

i need to find out where i can find that adaptor used for the distributor..im sending out alot of pm's!!


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

well i am not looking to do the swap yesterday so i might wait toget the trans. im really looking to find out what im in for and where i can source this distributor adaptor from.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

VRSexAddict said:


> i am looking to put a 1.8t into an mk3 using the factory 2.0l harness and trans. has anyone done this b4 that could shed some light on the subject? anything i have to look out for?


A dizzy can't be used in a 1.8T and the 2.0 harness won't work at all. you have 2 choices. 1: get a 1.8T harness and ecu (and possibly mk 4 pedal cluster if it's dbw):thumbdown:
2: go standalone. Megasquirting a 1.8t isn't too hard or too expensive and it's been done by quite a few people. :thumbup:

The 020 gearbox will definately die quickly bolted to a 1.8T


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> A dizzy can't be used in a 1.8T and the 2.0 harness won't work at all.


Really? So that link I provided is total BS? Looks like it works to me....


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

87vr6 said:


> Really? So that link I provided is total BS? Looks like it works to me....


My mistake I missed the link. But why in the name of god go to all that hassle when there are better and CHEAPER ways to get a 1.8T running in a MK3.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, I think that would be a decent way to go, especially if you have all that stuff laying around, 2.0s are cheap and plentiful. Some people may want to go off the beaten path.... No need to worry about IMMO, DBW or anything else of that sort, the ECU just needs a reflash. Seems simple enough to me. But like just about everything else, "to each their own"


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

like you said to each there own but 1.8t swaps are not extremely hard

sourscing part might be the hard part but they are everywhere!!

i swapped a 1.8t in my mk2.. used a 98 tdi tranny with long gears it can handle to power for now anyways.

just the the immo defeat and chip the ecu while your there get the 1.8t harness and iether splice it yourslef or get it done its about 500$ to get the 1.8t harness ready to plug and play in ce2 fuse box.

anyways i wouldnt go with a primitive distributor cap and all that junk. been there done that **** that ****!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

alextjoe said:


> like you said to each there own but 1.8t swaps are not extremely hard
> 
> sourscing part might be the hard part but they are everywhere!!
> 
> ...


Or buy an MS1 kit and harness if you are electrically inclined for under $300. As far as distributors go
:thumbdown:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I know opinions are exactly that, but dizzy's did serve motor vehicles quite well for the better part of a century.... There's nothing inherently wrong with them. Yes, standalone is quite nice, and full electric ignition (coils) are quite nice too, but on a budget there are many ways to get things done, a few of which have been outlined in this thread.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I have been running the Reflex Tuning Kit (no longer produced but if you contact him through www.reflextuning.com he might be able to help you source the adapter, or even the kit) for over three years now with no major problems. I did it simply because I could use the 2.0 wiring harness and ECU (with a simple chip swap) and it would be minimal work on my part. Prior to ever loosening a bolt on my car I did over a year's worth of research to make sure I would be doing it right the first time. On a related note, I "think" I continue to run the only 1.8T/O2M combination in a Cabrio in the country (but could be wrong), and love it. It "can" be done, but exclusivity costs money, and how exclusive you want to be is only limited by how deep your pockets are...


Mike


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

i think the distributor way to go is the best way to go and the cheapest....to me


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

but say i wanted to use the COP setup on the 1.8t...what exactly would i have to splice in? just the COP setupr right? because all of the senosrs hook up....but does the 1.8t ecu plug in? im kinda confused on this one. i guess the question im trying to ask is how could i swap a 1.8t into an mk3 while using the COP setup with the 1.8t wiring without having to do a dash swap?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

VRSexAddict said:


> but say i wanted to use the COP setup on the 1.8t...what exactly would i have to splice in? just the COP setupr right? because all of the senosrs hook up....but does the 1.8t ecu plug in? im kinda confused on this one. i guess the question im trying to ask is how could i swap a 1.8t into an mk3 while using the COP setup with the 1.8t wiring without having to do a dash swap?


Megasquirt with a harness adapter


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

where could i buy this harness adaptor?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can't, it would have to be custom made. But honestly it wouldn't be all that hard.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

hmmmmm....ive been reading up on this megasquirt thing..and i live it


----------

